# [TouchPad] moins bien depuis MAJ (résolu)

## Fabe

Bonjour all

suite a quelques problemes de connections, j'ai été obligé de me passer de gentoo pendant un bon bout de temps.. apres cela, une MAJ c'est imposée et bien entendu, en bon débutant que je suis, elle a posé pas mal de problemes... tous rétablis depuis sauf un..

C'est un demi mal, mais, plutot embetant.

Je suis donc sur un portable (Amilo D.) et, depuis cette fameuse mise a jour, mon touch'pad ne fonctionne qu'a moitié..

je veux dire par la:

1) Mes assensseurs (haut-bas et gauhe-droite) ne fonctionnent plus

2) Pour déplacer une fenetre, la méthode "2coup sur le pad et déplacer" ne fonctionne plus non plus.

ce qui n'est pas pratique vu que je n'utilise pas de souris sur le pc..

Apparement, les config n'ont pas changé depuis.

Voila, si quelqu'un a une idee..  :Smile:  merciLast edited by Fabe on Mon Mar 05, 2007 12:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

je me demande si y a pas du acerhk la dedans   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

il dit quoi le log de Xorg, pour ce touchpad. Et affiche également la partie de xorg.conf qui renseigne ton touchpad s'il te plaît. On est pas devin... harr c'est énervant à la fin, quand les gens ne lisent pas l'annonce tout en haut sur le forum : comment poster, donner les infos utiles et absolument nécessaires.

EDIT : tu vois en ce moment, loopx regarde dans sa boule de cristal pour t'aider....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Fabe

... désolé..

et merci a notre devin préferé Loopx  :Smile: 

Je mets toujours le tout au cas ou il y aurait une option qui se serait cachée ou qui serait betement passé sans que je la remarque  :Smile: 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "X.Org Configured"

        Screen  0       "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

        InputDevice     "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice     "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

Section "Module"

        #Load   "ddc"

        #Load   "vbe"

        #Load   "GLcore"

        #Load   "dbe"

        #Load   "dri"

#       Load    "extmod"

    SubSection "extmod"

            Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

                EndSubSection

#       Load    "glx"

#       Load    "bitmap"

#       Load    "speedo"

#       Load    "type1"

#       Load    "freetype"

#       Load    "record"

#        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "synaptics"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver  "kbd"

        Option  "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

        Option  "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Serial Mouse"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Protocol" "Microsoft"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

        Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option  "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "PS/2 Mouse"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

        Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option  "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

        Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option  "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option  "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics"

        Driver  "synaptics"

        Option  "Protocol" "event"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

        Option  "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option  "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option  "TopEdge" "1900"

        Option  "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option  "FingerLow" "25"

        Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option  "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

        Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option  "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

```

et les logs disent:

```

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

```

je pense que tout est la..  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Lorsque tu parles de mise à jour, tu parles : 

*du noyau

*du petit logiciel acerhk

*de X

*de quoi?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

surement de tout  :Very Happy:   (sauf ptet bien le kernel  :Wink: )

----------

## Fabe

ah oui oui, mise a jour de tout..

une gentoo restée inutilisée pdt des mois.. y avait eu pas mal de changements  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *Quote:*   

> compiled for 4.3.99.902,

 

Vieux ça !

Une petite recompil de synaptics peut-etre ? Je suis sur que ça pourrait aider.

----------

## Fabe

... je repasse parce que je viens de trouver la solution a mon probleme...

En fait, 

la ligne suivante deans xorg.conf:

```

     Option  "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

```

pointait sur le mauvais "event"..

le touchpad fonctionnait assez que pour l'utiliser mais bon, sans les options "normales"

```

un ls /dev/input/

```

m'a donné pas mal de "event" avec des numeros differents... 

j'ai testé avec la commande "cat" 

et, arrivé a la ligne 

cat /dev/input/event5

quand j'ai touché mon pad... réaction a l'écran...

j'ai changé ca dans le xorg.conf

un restart de X et c'etait reparti..

Merci quand meme pour vos aides  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

allaise quoi, ca fait 2 ans que j'ai po cette fonctionnalité :d maintenant c'est résolu :d

voilou ma config:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics"

        Driver  "synaptics"

        Option  "Protocol" "event"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

        Option  "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option  "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option  "TopEdge" "1900"

        Option  "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option  "FingerLow" "25"

        Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option  "MinSpeed" "0.10"

        Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.30"

        Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option  "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## loopx

J'ai quand meme des soucis avec le touchpad ...

Avant, il réagissait mieux :s

Genre, un simple click => va et va pas (ca dépend, tjs pas compris pk)

Un déplacement du pointer (ex: de la barre des taches jusqu'a la zone texte msn ...) : ben il me fait des click lors du déplacement, c'est agacant au possible !

Donc, je me demande, personne ne connait des valeur "cool" et surtout, la définition exacte des champs ??? J'ai essayé de changer un peu mais ca change pas grand chose, juste la vitesse du pointer qui est bonne mais les clicks sont pas top...

----------

## loopx

petit un pour dire que

J'ai trouvé pourquoi ca décone   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

C'est que ... je n'ai pas d'ascensseur sur mon touchpad => il m'en a quand meme activé 2 (haut-bas et gauche-droite) alors que je n'en ai pas => quand je vais trop à droite ou trop en bas du touchpad, ca active l'ascensseur et ca ne déplace pas le pointer.

Je cherche comment désactiver ca...

----------

## loopx

Allaise, ca y est: le touchpad delux sous linux, c'est possible  :Wink: 

Voici une config pour un touchpad sans les assenceurs horizontal et vertical.

Il est possible de scrooler a l'aide de 2 doigts, et oui  :Very Happy:     et ca fonctionne super bien  :Wink: 

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics"

        Driver  "synaptics"

        Option  "Protocol" "event"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

        Option  "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option  "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option  "TopEdge" "1900"

        Option  "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option  "FingerLow" "15"

        Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option  "MinSpeed" "0.10"

        Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.30"

        Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option  "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option  "VertEdgeScroll" "false"

        Option  "HorizEdgeScroll" "false"

        Option  "VertTwoFingerScroll" "true"

        Option  "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "true"

EndSection

```

les infos: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad

----------

## apocryphe

loopx

2 doigts, sacré coquin !

merci pour l'astuce j'essayerais ca plus tard

----------

## apocryphe

loopx

je n'arrive pas a avoir le scroll avec les deux doigts, mon ordi qui a 3 ans est peut etre trop vieux ?

j arrive juste a regler le scroll en definissant une bande sur le coté du touchpad...

----------

## loopx

Non, je pense que ca doit fonctionner aussi sur le tiens. 

Il faut bien mettre les 2 doigts en meme temps sur le touchpad ... pas mettre un puis l'autre ....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Puis, ben tu bouges 2 deux en meme temps   :Embarassed: 

j'ai changé certain timing aussi dans les configs, faut regarder puls haut pour avoir ceux de base ...  fonctionnera peut etre mieux

 :Confused: 

----------

## loopx

Heu, j'ai un dernier souci avec mon touchpad ....

Ben c'est vraiment trop con !   Dans opera autant que dans firefox, quand je scrool sur la gauche ou sur la droite, ce c** me fait précédant/suivant !  Du coup, c'est pas vraiment utilisable avec les 2 doigts, parce que dès qu'on va un rien a gauche, la page change !

Je sais pas si c'est normal et si vous avez ca aussi. Ca le faisait aussi avec l'ascensseur activé sur le touchpad (à 1 doigt donc ...)...

----------

## apocryphe

perso j'arrive tjs pas a avoir les 2fingers.... j'ai testé plein de truc...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

----------

## nost4r

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Heu, j'ai un dernier souci avec mon touchpad ....
> 
> Ben c'est vraiment trop con !   Dans opera autant que dans firefox, quand je scrool sur la gauche ou sur la droite, ce c** me fait précédant/suivant !  Du coup, c'est pas vraiment utilisable avec les 2 doigts, parce que dès qu'on va un rien a gauche, la page change !
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est normal et si vous avez ca aussi. Ca le faisait aussi avec l'ascensseur activé sur le touchpad (à 1 doigt donc ...)...

 

Pareil chez moi , c'est pourquoi j'utilise tout le temps une souris usb .

----------

## loopx

 :Surprised: 

quand meme, ca crain les browsers mal réglé  :Surprised: 

Ca doit etre paramètrable dans le browser je suppose, sinon c'est vraiment domage   :Confused: 

Et sinon, pour le touchpad à 2 doigts, je te file mon xorg.conf complet:

```

loop-nb loopx # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Server Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "LMPCM" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice     "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

        Option      "BlankTime" "5"  # L'Ã©cran devient noir aprÃ¨s 5 minutes. (Mais il n'est pas vraiment arrÃªtÃ©.)

        Option      "StandbyTime" "10"  # Met l'Ã©cran en pause aprÃ¨s 10 minutes (utilise DPMS).

        Option      "SuspendTime" "20"  # Suspend l'Ã©cran aprÃ¨s 20 minutes.

        Option      "OffTime" "30"  # Extinction complÃ¨te aprÃ¨s 30 minutes.

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"   # libglx.a

        Load  "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "be"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "LMPCM"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics"

        Driver  "synaptics"

        Option  "Protocol" "event"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

        Option  "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option  "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option  "TopEdge" "1900"

        Option  "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option  "FingerLow" "15"

        Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option  "MinSpeed" "0.10"

        Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.30"

        Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option  "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option  "VertEdgeScroll" "false"

        Option  "HorizEdgeScroll" "false"

        Option  "VertTwoFingerScroll" "true"

        Option  "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Attention, il faut IMPERATIVEMENT emerger ceci:

```

*  x11-drivers/synaptics

      Latest version available: 0.14.6

      Latest version installed: 0.14.6

      Size of files: 123 kB

      Homepage:      http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/

      Description:   Driver for Synaptics touchpads

      License:       GPL-2

```

C'est a peu pres tout   :Idea: 

Bonne chance   :Wink: 

----------

